# selectively disabling automount

## curmudgeon

I am sure somebody has run into this before.

I have a usb gsm modem that has a "virtual" cdrom inside (with worthless software meant for another operating system). It's bad enough that the system even sees this thing, but now (after recent upgrades), it is getting mounted in /media all the time. Is there some way of killing this (possibly through udev configuration) once and for all?Last edited by curmudgeon on Mon Jun 21, 2010 7:57 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## VoidMage

Most likely there is a way, but it depends what you use for automount.

----------

## curmudgeon

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> Most likely there is a way, but it depends what you use for automount.

 

I am using KDE (sorry, should have mentioned that), but I would prefer to make that virtual cdrom completely invisible to the system.

----------

## Hu

Is the virtual cdrom handled by a driver that you otherwise do not use?  If so, you could exclude that driver from your kernel and thereby ensure that the system cannot operate the virtual drive.

----------

## curmudgeon

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Is the virtual cdrom handled by a driver that you otherwise do not use?  If so, you could exclude that driver from your kernel and thereby ensure that the system cannot operate the virtual drive.

 

No, it is inside the gsm modem (I do need the modem functionality). Isn't there some way based on a uuid or serial number or manufacturer or ANYTHING to kill that virtual cdrom?

----------

## Hu

You might be able to convince udev not to create a device node for it, but generally people want the devices they have to be usable, so there may not be a clean way to have a driver for the device and not have it accessible.  Nothing in man udev suggests that the device can be completely hidden, though you could rename it.

----------

